# What type of lily pipe?



## Johny (21 Aug 2018)

So I'm about to order a lily pipes for my fluval 106 (which took my years to understand I need 13mm lily's )
Anyways I see there are a couple of different types of outflows:
1- tight jet style output - http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfel...low-outflow-glass-strong-power-lily-pipe-s-m/
2- Spiral type outflow - http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfel...ater-spiral-outflow-pipe-10mm-13mm-two-sided/
3- Normal type outflow - http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfel...ingle-lily-pipe-inflow-or-outflow-10-13-16mm/
The tank will be 50cm x 40cm x 30cm Iwagumi. What type would you take?

For the inflow I'm going with the surface skimmer lily - http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfel...il-skimmer-aquarium-plant-filter-inflow-pipe/

Thanks


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (21 Aug 2018)

I think the normal type lily would be best. The jet style probably wouldn't spread the flow very much, and the spiral is really only good for tanks that need low flow but high turnover - definitely not for iwagumi


----------



## Johny (21 Aug 2018)

The jet looks the cleanest as its the least bold. But Ill trust you and go with the normal output and skimmer input


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (21 Aug 2018)

Johny said:


> The jet looks the cleanest as its the least bold. But Ill trust you and go with the normal output and skimmer input



It would also depend on what you're stocking the tank with. If you like the jet the most and it would work ok with your stocking, no reason not to get it!


----------



## Johny (21 Aug 2018)

shrimp, otos, and probably like a school of tetra's or rasbora's. 
yeah it looks slicker but I think the jet might work better for longer tanks that only need stright flow. idk all this thinking makes my head hurt haha
And also now I dont know if I want stright or curved scissors and what brand.. mehhhhh


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (21 Aug 2018)

Johny said:


> shrimp, otos, and probably like a school of tetra's or rasbora's.
> yeah it looks slicker but I think the jet might work better for longer tanks that only need stright flow. idk all this thinking makes my head hurt haha
> And also now I dont know if I want stright or curved scissors and what brand.. mehhhhh



I think the lily would definitely be better for flow. However, if aesthetics are a big deal for you, the jet wouldn't be too bad. You may need to reduce flow though.

Lol...get curved scissors (not the S type) because it lets you get into tight spots. I have a longer pair which means I don't have to dunk my whole arm into the tank when I need to trim. I got mine from ebay and they work fine. No need to spend tons on an ADA pair.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Aug 2018)

You'll be better off with the normal type. The jet will cause too much directional flow in a small tank without tall hardscape and plants to soften it. This will be detrimental to the health of your critters.
Further, the normal outflow causes good surface agitation which is good for gas exchange and reducing the formation of biofilms. The spiral type will be too ineffectual and you'll struggle with flow and distribution of CO2.

As for the skimmer...I wouldn't bother. IME they are a faff and may still not work, even the more expensive EA version is a disappointment. I tried both with an Eheim - turn over of 750l/hr - and couldn't get either version to work. To work properly you need a filter with a much higher turnover, and that'd be way too much for your tank. Just get the normal inflow as well.


----------



## Johny (21 Aug 2018)

The "good" viv (which I think is like ada) scissors are only like 3-5 dollar more then ebay ones since they got the 30% off everything on the hinterfeld site.
So ill treat myself lol
But now I can add another dollar and get the "wave" scissors lmao TOO MANY OPTIONS
http://www.hinterfeld.com/viv-aquar...ight-curve-wave-scissors-for-live-plant-trim/

And okay.. I guess no surface skimmer then


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Aug 2018)

As for scissors get the wave ones. Or alternatively just get the spring loaded curved shaped ones. I have both and tend to use the latter more often than not. Although mine are JBL Pro Scape, so I can't comment on the quality of the Hinterfeld ones, but I'm sure they will be fine..
http://www.hinterfeld.com/6-15cm-vi...eel-plant-mini-sharp-straight-curve-scissors/


----------



## Johny (21 Aug 2018)

hmm are you sure the surface skimmer wont work at 550l/h? 
because they are out of stock for the 13mm outflow+inflow normal lily combo


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Aug 2018)

Pretty much, but you don't have to take my word for it, try a search, many folk have had issues with them. Hinterfelds eBay shop, aquahk-uk, should stock the normal inflow.


----------



## lucaz koh (29 Aug 2018)

I’ve managed to get my skimmer to work on 600lph. But requires some fiddling with the air in the “hat” and breaking of surface tension


----------

